# General feel of the EMS job market



## live2help (May 3, 2011)

So I'm brand new to the whole EMT thing (haven't even begun classes yet). I was curious to what you guys think about the industry as a whole. Are people hiring? Did it flood with new recruits because of the economy?

I'm fairly certain I'll still go ahead with it, either way. I'm rather stubborn that way. Just want to know what I'm getting into.


----------



## firecoins (May 5, 2011)

There probably are some job openings. Don't expect anything better than 10/hr.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (May 5, 2011)

I would say it depends on the area and what level you are asking about.

In my state of Wisconsin, the market for EMT-B's are pretty low and most are with volunteer services.
In the last week, I have received paramedic job postings from 6 services that are hiring and then there are around 20 postings on a statewide website. That doesn't include the ones that do not advertise, but are hiring.

I graduate from my paramedic program next week and was actually surprised at the number of postings lately. My plans are to stay with the ALS company I work for now, but at least I know there are jobs out there if needed.


----------



## debc166 (May 6, 2011)

I myself am from Wisconsin as well.  I just finished my EMT-B class a few days ago.  If anyone has any suggestions as to where these best place is to look for postings in Wisconsin, it would be appreciated.  I am currently running with a volunteer service, hoping to find somewhere actually hiring for EMT-B.


----------



## Raffie (May 7, 2011)

I guess it really depends on your certification level. You're much more likely to find a job as Intermediate than as Basic, seeing as how Basics are a dime a dozen around most parts. 

I'm not sure of the situation in Wisconsin, but jobs around my area are competitive, like really competitive. Usually around 100+ applications for a single opening, so you'd need to find a way to stay ahead of the group whether it be knowledge of another language, or extra certifications, such as ACLS and stuff like that.

But.....regardless of the current situation, you shouldn't give up searching once actually do finish class and get cert!


----------



## thisismikedee (May 11, 2011)

job market is always good, huge turn around from people leaving for the fire department, going to nursing school, chp, getting a life...etc.

lol, you'll be fine with some motivation and will power, getting a job in ems with the correct certifications is easy


----------



## live2help (May 11, 2011)

Yeah I'm wondering about the whole certification thing, and I'm sure that I'll find out more about it when I actually start my classes, but what certifications should I get? Like can you get certified for ALS as an EMT-B? I would think that would be useful.


----------



## Raffie (May 11, 2011)

Once you get your EMT license, you can pretty much go for any certification you'd like. 

I'm a Basic, but I have certifications in EKG's and IV Therapy. Of course, as a Basic, it doesn't really help much, but it looks amazing on your resume, not to mention the look of surprise on a medic's face when he finds that you know all this stuff.

So, if I were you, I'd definitely continue my education to better myself, and of course, earn a few advantage points above the rest.

Oh, and to answer your ALS question, I guess it sort of depends on your area. LA county is strictly BLS for EMT-B's and ALS for Paramedics. If anything, you'll at least find yourself assisting a medic with some less intrusive issues like controlling a bleed, but other than that, be prepared to play taxi cab driver.


----------

